# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  сов. рар. для проявки

## Qan

Фото-ванночки для проявки (17х22см) - *50грн.* за 1шт.
Резиновый валик для накатки фотографий (ширина 12,5см) - *35грн.*
Кадрирующая рамка (19х23см) - *50грн.*
Пинцет - *15грн.*

 

р-н Приморский-Центр, вопросы в личку

----------

